# anybody not winterize there boat



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I get to drive by Mosquito Lake 3 times a week and it kills me that I put the boat away  You could still be fishing heck I bet if ya pitch a jig in the marina you could even pull a few bass. I saw on the Cleveland news the other night that they were night fishing for walleye right outside of Cleveland and pulling 5-8 lb fish. I wonder how this will efect the fishing this year? the one year it didnt get cold enough and it killed some fish because some bacteria never died off. Oh well it wont be long know have to just stick to the Steelhead.

Mark


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

man i wish i wouldn't have, but mine is in the garage winterized and missing electronics and trollingmotor, Have to get the new FF on and then pick up the new trolling motor and i will be getting it out very early this year hopefully.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

never.just don't know when we'll have a nice day,and i hate to miss out.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I have three boats now. One is for normal Summer weather and water levels. The next one is for low water conditions early and late in the year and I never winterize it . The last one is for extremly low water and small lakes thanks to Shortdrift.l


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

never winterized the boat and the bass have been hitting great all winter


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

no because i would usually be bustin some ice about now for duck hunting till the end of january ,and then i hit the reefs less than 2 months after that.if i put it away in oct and braught it gack out in may then i would.


----------



## flippinjigs (Aug 18, 2005)

Don at Norton Marine told me winterizing was not necessary on fuel injected motors especially if there kept inside (garage,storage,etc...).

That said, no I don't winterize my boat (TR19 Triton w/175 EFI Merc).


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i thaught fogging the cylinders would still be necessary, to keep rust from condensation to a minimum if stored for a few months.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

All my motors are now outboards.

All I do on the two cycles is run the motor for 15 minutes on gasoline treated with Sea Foam then change the lower unit lube while it is warm. Finally squirt a shot or two of fogging oil in the cylinders and pull the motor over while the plugs are out. Replace the plugs and I'm finished. The motor is ready to go anytime I desire and all I have to do is fog it again when I'm through using it.

On my four cycles I run the Sea Foam, change the crankcase oil and filter as well as the lower lube and shut it down. 

Just make sure the motors are lowered to a vertical position so they drain all the water.

No muss, fuss, and ready to use anytime.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

my boat is officially winterize


and by that i mean its flipped upside down on the woodpile in the back yard and the trolling motor is hangin up in the garage lol


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Good one , Sonic !


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I never winterize the boat, I think I like the winter and early spring better than summer(weather permiting). No jet skis, no ski boats, uncrowded ramps. Just wish there was a little more daylight afterwork.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

You're exactly right Crappiedude !


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I never winterized any of my past boats. Dont know if it hurt them or not. This warm weather is killing me though especially since I sold the boat a few months ago. I think Ill be ordering a new Stratos at the boat show. I just hope the weather is nice enough to get her broke in before the Lakes Trail starts April 7!!!!!


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

I do winterize my fish and ski. I don't winterize my small 25 hp outboard any more than run stabilizer in the gas and make sure the water is drained out of the motor. Will change lower unit oil before spring as well as plugs. It's stored indoors year round so never gets frozen. Never had a problem this way.


----------

